# New & TTC 1st attempt any advice welcome



## mel_babyforme (Nov 23, 2012)

Well hello - bit about me I'm 36 have no babies yet! I have been with my OH for over 5 years now and we are going to TTC during my fertile time next month with our donor. Ok I'm not usually an excitable sort of person, but for the love of god I cannot stop obsessing about this that's the first problem! I am working on this and trying to chill it out a bit . 
Secondly I am pretty regular with my periods and have been recording the dates with my iphone app, and I ovulate right on the day it states I should, issue is we live in NI and our donor lives in London, we are traveling on 14th December which is a Friday, he will (don't know how to put it nicely) em deposit in the cup and we will do our thing on the Saturday, Sunday and Monday morning - my next ovulation date on my calendar is the Tuesday, I'm totally new at this! So can anyone offer any advice on if this sounds about right, btw I have started taking per-conception vitamins, and the donor has stopped smoking, cut down to 2 glasses of wine per week and has been taking man-health vitamins with extra zinc. I hope this all adds to my chances as I have focused on my career for my working life to date and now I have this absolutely overwhelming urge to have a baby! I have this niggle in the back of my mind tho that I have left it late and it has lowered my chances at conceiving? Any opinions, advice etc, very welcomed.


----------



## Mama+Mummy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Mel and welcome to the thread! Didn't want to read and run, so thought say hi 
We are a friendly bunch here although this thread can be quiet at times! We TTC through the home AI route also, we were first time lucky with DS1, as you can see from our signature we haven't been as lucky trying for #2, but are currently on our 2WW again.
It sounds as though everything you have said is pretty much spot on, its all very exciting isn't it  I found that I get myself very wound up prior to insem and it is very hard to keep calm and chill out.. the best advice I can give is try not to think about it too much (ridiculous advice, I know - I am the worst one for this!). If you need to know anything specific please feel free to pm me, also search the thread as there is lots and lots of info and advice around - was definitely a life saver when we started out.
Sending you lots of baby dust xx


----------

